# Advice on when to take for first grooming



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had Shiloh since Valentine's day and yesterday was his 7 month birthday. He has had a small grooming where they cut around his eyes, paws and his private area. He has had a couple of mats that I have worked out or cut out. 

At what age did you get your first full body cut? 

I believe that Shiloh is called a Gold Sable. He has black tips with gold or cream under. When they cut around his eyes, he lost the black, so I have been holding off, but I think I may need to do it soon. I'm sure that he will start blowing coat in the next month or more and the warm weather is just around the corner. I don't know if I am ready to lose the black tips yet! 

Have I answered my own question? I am pretty sure I know what groomer I am going to use. The cost is $61 but she has 2 havanese of her own and I think she will know what to do.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

First of all, Shiloh is beautiful!!!!!

Both my boys have been getting groomed since they were about 4 months. I did that to get them used to being groomed. I have always kept them in puppy cuts, so we started cutting the whole body from day one (just not that much of it).

I pay $60 for each of mine, so that sounds about right. My last groomer was $80 (or more if he had matts). OUCH. I really like my current groomer much better too.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

My vet recommended taking my Hav to a groomer right away, just so he gets used to it. Living in rural Nebraska, it was $25 for a whole body cut. And I made another appointment for 6 weeks later (the groomer said 4 weeks, I said 6). I try to brush Stormy every few days, but he just wants to eat the brush. The groomer cut around the inside corners of Stormy's eyes, but I like it that way, so I can see his eyes better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Shiloh is so cute!!! I'd only cut his hair if you like it that way, if you like it long then I'd leave it long. You may want to take him in just for a bath, nail trim or sanitary cut just so he's used to it though.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Shiloh looks a lot like my Milo. So cute! Don't be shocked if he loses most of those dark tips when they trim him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable!
I've been taking Pixie once every 5 weeks since she was around 12 weeks old.
I just recently (last 3 grooms) have started getting her coat hand scissored down to about 2 inches. It's longer than a puppy cut, but still really managable. She's 11 months and just getting over blowing coat. I've never had her ears or tail clipped. She's kept her tipping on both, so if you like that look, you could tell your groomer NOT to touch either.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my groomer suggested the feet face and fanny grooming until he was almost ayear old. this keeps all the important areas clean, get them use to being groomed but allows his puppy hair to grow. i would always and still rub his paws, he doesn't mind it at all but HATES it when the groomer clips his nails and trims his paws! i think the havs in general don't smell so you can get by a bit longer than most between cuts as your puppy continues to grow. your pup is beautiful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Your pup has a beautiful color! Practice with your brush so your pup gets use to brushing and touch those toes with a little pressure. 

Some groomers will not accept a puppy until all the vaccinations have been given.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! One more thing! If your puppy gets clipped, the beautiful dark tips will be cut off!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Shiloh is very similar to Evye in coloring (sable). Evye only has her tipping left on her ears and tail (a wee bit on her chin). I have been bringing Evye since 4-1/2 months old every 3 weeks. They trim her eyes, her genitals, belly, bath, nails and brush out. Bentley just turned 4 months old and he will go with Evye next time (poor woman). Evye is a gem to brush. Bentley I still have to chase around. After doing baths and brushing out myself, I have come to realize the groomer is worth her weight in gold. With encouragement of this forum, the earlier the better to get them accustomed to something they will be subjected to the rest of their lives.

Shiloh is gorgeous.


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. Sharlene, I have looked at the pics since joining the forum, of Enye and thought that Shiloh was going to look like her. 

I also went to look for pics of Milo in the gallery. Shiloh does look a lot like him too. 

Based on Enye and Milo, losing the black tips won't be bad, he will be a handsome pup, like they are!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my, Shiloh is sooooo cute!!!! Love his little face :kiss:

I did a puppy cut on Jackson around the same age, and I personally didn't like how short my groomer did the areas on his rear - it looked like an inverted "U" from the back - and I like it longer. He is very clean in that area, so we just do the butt trim and leave it longer below. She also shaved around his eyes, and although I could see his eyes better, it began to grow out again and stick in his eyes. I did his last cut myself in the fall last year, and hand scissored him, but of course it didn't look as good as she does. She is very reasonable ($40!), but will shave them down if they have too many mats, so I keep him combed every day and trim his nails and paws myself at least once a month. It is a difficult thing for me to have him cut at all, but between the oak pollen and hot weather coming, I am going to have to do it. Darn!


----------

